# The F350 Beast is Home



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I won't even go into the nightmare I went through on Friday when the truck hadn't arrived. I guess my anger got through somehow because I received a phone call today at about 11AM asking what I was doing in two hours. Picked it up this afternoon and all i can say is WOW. I really like the new truck. I liked the Avalanche, but after driving this there is a huge difference. The Av had a great car like ride, the F350 is much more of a truck to drive; bigger, stiffer, higher and a lot more power too. Without even trying I managed to squeal the tires at one of the lights. I can't wait to start towing with this rig. The Av felt pushed around when I would get in to cross winds over one of the large bridges here, same bridge with the F350 I couldn't feel a thing.

I ordered the truck pretty well loaded, I figured once you get to a certain point it doesn't make sense not to spend the extra bit. I really like the moonroof and power sliding rear window, really makes the truck feel bright and open. The reverse sensors should prove nice too in backing situations. One of the features I didn't think much about was the radio controls on the steering wheel, but just after putting on my first 36 miles I can tell I already like them.

The mods have already started too, I put on the C-Betr Mirrors tonight and changed the Amber Red Neck lights to Clear lenses. Sunday I'll find a way to mount my line of fire LED bar on the tailgate and mount my Mag light in the cab.

I'll have some photos tomorrow for anyone who cares to see them.

Best of all, the truck fits in the garage as I had hoped for... but just barely.


----------



## hpanion (May 10, 2004)

Can't wait to see it. Congrats!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Amber Red Neck lights to Clear lenses.


What are Neck lights









Congrats on the new truck. The real test will be the first tow......I'm sure you will let us know when that happens. Have you started to track mileage yet?

Did you end up trading the Av, or were you able to sell it on your own?

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

Congrats!!
















In the summer you will love opening all four door windows, the roof and the rear slider, feels like you're in a Jeep.

Are you doing a bedliner? I put in the Bedrug, really sharp looking and easy on the knees when climbing in it.

I definately want to see some pics.

Good luck, are you going to let the wife drive it?


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I won't even go into the nightmare I went through on Friday when the truck hadn't arrived. I guess my anger got through somehow because I received a phone call today at about 11AM asking what I was doing in two hours. Picked it up this afternoon and all i can say is WOW. I really like the new truck. I liked the Avalanche, but after driving this there is a huge difference. The Av had a great car like ride, the F350 is much more of a truck to drive; bigger, stiffer, higher and a lot more power too. Without even trying I managed to squeal the tires at one of the lights. I can't wait to start towing with this rig. The Av felt pushed around when I would get in to cross winds over one of the large bridges here, same bridge with the F350 I couldn't feel a thing.
> 
> I ordered the truck pretty well loaded, I figured once you get to a certain point it doesn't make sense not to spend the extra bit. I really like the moonroof and power sliding rear window, really makes the truck feel bright and open. The reverse sensors should prove nice too in backing situations. One of the features I didn't think much about was the radio controls on the steering wheel, but just after putting on my first 36 miles I can tell I already like them.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, we have one on order too, same kind loaded. What color is yours? Ours is white with tan. We have the same worry about our garage, think it will fit but just barely. Are you getting the spray on (I think thats what you call it) in the box? We're still waiting for our Outback too, sounds like its will be here this week. I just wish it was Spring and not Fall
, Mary1


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Tim, "*******" lights You know, those amber lights across the front edge of
the roof over the windshield - Cool, huh? 
Sounds like a REALLY nice truck!







These new diesels are so quick,
and quiet too. I would hate to go back to gas power.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Y! Can I have the amber clearance lights you took off your 350? I want to put them on my Saturn....


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

If you think you recognize the power now, just wait until that first pull with the Outback. I test drove the Ford before I bought my Dodge and they are nice rigs!

Have yourself a blast with your new toy. Don't know if I'll ever get to see it in person, but the smile or your email says it all!!!!

Now you may enjoy what I have begun stating regularly,

DDDDEEEEEESSSSSUUUULLLLLLL PPPOOWWEERRRRR!!!!









Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Took the rig out for a nice quiet 50 mile trip, through the park on the river nice and slow then up on the Interstate, I am really, really loving the truck. Photos are up on my F-350 page.

I can't wait for the first test tow with it, the difference between it and the Av are clear just driving around town. I do miss the turning radius and quickness of the Av, but when the high winds hit me along the side I really appreciate the solid feel of the new truck. I absolutely love the power rear slide window. No bedliner yet. What I would really like is an Az. beige Line-X but I think my local dealer is enjoying the lack of competition far to much, so I'm going to call around to some others. I still haven't decided if I'm going to put on a folding bed cover, a roll up, tonneau or a cap. Since I can get the truck in the garage I'm not in a huge rush, but I really liked the covers on the Av so I'll do something eventually.

I ran local ads for a couple weeks, never had one call on it. I spoke with another former Av owner and he found the same thing, small market and since its a unique its a bit harder to sell. The dealer gave me a good trade in so I just went that route. With the sales tax credit it didn't hurt me at all and since we had so little left on it I was clear pretty easy. They had one guy checking it out once they pulled it to the side. (Tim did you get the tailgate cables replaced on the recall notice? I got one on Friday, but my local dealer still didn't have them in and I had been checking since the first notice)

As for the Red Neck lights I guess most call them Clearance or Cab Lights, but friends all razzed me about getting them dar Red Neck Lights. I like the looks but the clear looked better on the white truck I think so I had those even before the truck arrived.

Well here are a couple small photos, the other large ones are on my F350 page.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y, I never got anything about the cables. I called GM, and gave them my VIN#, and they told me I was not affected by the recall.

Never heard 'em called red Neck lights before.....heard clearance lights, marker lights, running lights, roof lights, and DOT Markers, but never red neck lights.

The photo's look great, and it will match the Outback sooo nice! Again, good luck with the new truck, and many wishes for a speedy break in.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very, very nice, Y, enjoy your new truck!!!!!!!!!!









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats Y!
Nice ride! Enjoy the "new truck smell!" My TITAN barely fit in my garage as well. Had to do some serious cleaning/arranging! I put a TruXedo Lo Profile tonneau on it. I like it a lot, as it keeps the bed clean & dry.

Tim...I thought '******* lights' were candles!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Guess the ******* lights must be a NW thing!

Tim it must have been a 2003 thing then, Chevy dealership acted like they could care less about the recall. I never much cared for dealing with them on issues. Odd thing is on the other side is the Cadillac service and those guys were great, just with they could have worked on my Av.

Pete it wasn't the cleaning in my case, it was the garage door height, I probably only clear it by 1/2 inch or so. If the rear end dropped a bit I would have more room. I'm glad I built the 3 car garage, now just wish I had it built a tad bit higher.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations Y-Guy!

Very nice rig. ******* lights must be a NW thing because I knew what they were.

Sure is a pretty thing - bet it's going to look pretty sharp in front of your Outback too. And the tow should be terrific. Everytime I see a new F-350 I'm impressed - if they ride and tow as well as they look...

Do you have a wide door for your garage (two car plus one) or all narrow doors (3 - 7ft wide) like me







. My Expedition barely fits with one mirror folded (about 1 inch of clearance).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian luckily I have a double wide plus another single. I think we're going to rearrange the garage and move the convertible around then my wife can put the Cadi in the single and I can put the convertible where it won't be in the way.

Spent the day fiddling with the truck, mounted my Line of Fire LED bar and my mag light. Then set out to build the ramps for the generator, mostly done but need to shave off the corners so it goes in and out easier.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let us know how that Tow Command works. Sounds like a great new feature!


----------



## mary1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Brian luckily I have a double wide plus another single. I think we're going to rearrange the garage and move the convertible around then my wife can put the Cadi in the single and I can put the convertible where it won't be in the way.
> 
> Spent the day fiddling with the truck, mounted my Life of Fire LED bar and my mag light. Then set out to build the ramps for the generator, mostly done but need to shave off the corners so it goes in and out easier.
> [snapback]17323[/snapback]​


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

After the Red Neck answer, I'm not even going to ask about the Life of Fire thingy.......


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> After the Red Neck answer, I'm not even going to ask about the Life of Fire thingy.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Tim, its just an LED bar that I had on my Av and moved to the F350, LEDs light up when I hit the brakes, signals or even with the parking lights on. Having a 3rd brake light at the top of a truck is just flat out stupid if you ask me. I don't worry about the large cars/trucks its the ricers that sit so low I worry about.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > After the Red Neck answer, I'm not even going to ask about the Life of Fire thingy.......
> ...


Looking at the size of your rear bumper and hitch, I think the ricers have more to worry about than you do!!
















Best of luck with the new truck


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Congrats Y, enjoy but mind the "new tire burnt rubber smell" it is expensive. I just ordered a set on Michelin LTX MS tires for my truck at $128 each from Costco. And those are for a 1/2 ton







!!

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! What an awsome truck


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Y,

Sweeet! Looks like a nice ride indeed.

Can't wait to hear the first towing update.

Enjoy,
Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh...'ricers?'


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If you didn't want to know about ******* lights, you don't want to know about ricers.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Congrats!!!! On the new bad boy in town









I like the red LED bar across the back. The pics are great














.

I think it has to be time for the Truck, TT, Boat tow. You got enough power!!!

AHHHHHHHH More POWER









Thor


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy,
What an outstanding truck. I really like the new grills on the '05s. No question that your towing performance will be sooooo good that a BIGGER rig will be next. 
Down here, we call the 'Red Neck' lights running lights. Instead of clear lenses, the custom thing to do around hear is to put a more redish colored lense on them. Really looks sharp. Some of the younger truck owners even put blue or green on. I even saw purple lenses once. I want to get one of those windshield visors with the running lights integrated into the visor, but wife doesn't like them. shy








Congrat's on the new 350. Looks GREAT.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

LED bar looks good, and sounds like a good concept. Of course, I was able to figure what ricers were, as around these parts, we calls 'em rice burners! I am starting to feel that fever starting again........Mike, I might need to a line to my signature like you did......I like my half ton.....I like my half ton.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

LED bar looks good, and sounds like a good concept. Of course, I was able to figure what ricers were, as around these parts, we calls 'em rice burners! I am starting to feel that fever starting again........Mike, I might need to add a line to my signature like you did......I like my half ton.....I like my half ton.....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ahhh...'ricers?'


You know the kids with the souped up Honda's with the coffee can mufflers and the 8" wing span tail fins and the bass blowing their ear drums out... them are ricers!



KellerJames said:


> No question that your towing performance will be sooooo good that a BIGGER rig will be next.


LOL no no no no, I will not upgrade in a day, I will not go that way. I will not upgrade in a year, I will not upgrade ever oh wait is that a beer? upgrade upgrade everyone.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Steady Tim,

Just keep telling yourself, small block half ton, good, big truck, big payment, bad, small block half ton, good, big truck, big payment, bad..................for now









Mike


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Y, kewl rig (but you knew that already, didn't ya!







) Eric approves and really likes the LED lights on the back. He also wanted me to tell you to tell Shawn (are you confused yet) "HI!!!" sunny


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Well Y, I didn't jump in quick enuf to see the SIGN!!!
Congrats! Congrats, Congrats!!!









I finally have 6k miles on mine, so I guess I'll be scheduling my oil change (got a few freebees lined up) - could wait till 15000, but Ill run the first one at 7500...
The 4x4/fx4 really adds some height to the truck... and your right, I MISS my lariat F150 with the power rear window and moonroof with steering wheel controls... But that's the way it goes, SHE's got most of that in her ride now - LOL

Again, glad you FINALLY got it in your driveway!!! and your signature finally is dead on.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow 6k already... you just got that new ride didn't you? Like 2 months ago? We're going to call you mr. mileage!


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL, and the sad part is that I only work 8 or so miles from home.
I love to drive it, I sound like Tim Taylor every time I push on the "gas"!!! 
I am going to have to put a stop to the extra miles though... at .20 a gallon difference here right now, we'll be taking the tahoe...


----------

